# Bought a dress for my friends wedding..



## reh (May 15, 2007)

I bought myself a dress for my friends wedding...i usually never ever wear dresses...and she will be so shocked. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Now I'm looking for shoes (I'd prefer high one, because I'm pretty tiny), a purse...and some kind of thing that i can throw over my shoulders. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Maybe just a silk scarf? Or one of those bolero thingies?
I also have no clue what kind of jewelry I could wear with the dress.

I have a friend who lives in the states at the moment, so he has to go shopping if you ladies have some nice suggestions for me. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Thank you!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Thats the dress I've bought


----------



## knoxydoll (May 15, 2007)

First off that's a gorgeous dress. I have two suggestions depending on what you want to have more focus, or which colours you prefere.

Either go with bold jewelery or bold shoes.

BOLD JEWELERY:
I would suggest Turquoise or Red. For a necklas I would suggest one like Carmen Diaz wore to the Costume Gala... (http://i7.photobucket.com/albums/y27...-institute.jpg)
Or go for something a little simpler like pendant one, but with bold colour.
Stay with some simple shoes in a colour similar to your dress, open toe maybe a little strappy.

BOLD SHOES:
Go for some hot colour full on pumps. Patent leather in red would make a huge statement. Or go for some  jewel tones like turquoise or purple. Just make sure the shoes are comfy and smoking. Keep jewelery simple like a few gold chains or a long string of pearls. 

If it were me I'd wear red pumps with two long strings of pearls in black and white.


----------



## kaliraksha (May 16, 2007)

OK so I second Knoxydolls suggestion a million fold. I say turqouise is your best accent color or you can stick with the whole metals theme.


----------



## minerva (May 16, 2007)

Oh my gosh, I got the same dress at my BCBG outlet for $30! Still haven't worn it, though (I got it nearly a year ago)

I have no idea what to pair it with, either.. I was thinking silver or gold, but that seems too boring/ old...

GL finding items to match it!


----------



## reh (May 17, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *minerva* 

 
_Oh my gosh, I got the same dress at my BCBG outlet for $30! Still haven't worn it, though (I got it nearly a year ago)

I have no idea what to pair it with, either.. I was thinking silver or gold, but that seems too boring/ old...

GL finding items to match it!_

 

I bought it for $35 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Thanks a bunch for the suggestions ladies, I think I'm gonna go with bold jewellery, turquoise sounds really really nice!


----------



## Ms. Z (May 18, 2007)

Because its halter w/a plunging neckline, I'd go for the bold shoes (in gold or brown) & maybe bold earings instead.

ideas for wraps
http://www.lordandtaylor.com/gifts/OnlineShopping/LT?Dsp=3&PCR=21:200000:201648:201649

*I own those brown ones in the pic. below but in black


----------

